
The Hive Is the New Network – Arjun Sethi - bilifuduo
https://medium.com/@arjunsethi/the-hive-is-the-new-network-260b432a6720#.5ekrm9uho
======
rdlecler1
Swarm systems are limited by nearest neighbor spatial interactions, not
dissimilar to how you only communicate with your 10-20 FB friends.

